
Getting Started with Webpack: Source Maps - abraham
https://bendyworks.com/blog/getting-started-with-webpack-source-maps?utm_source=hackernews&utm_medium=aggregator&utm_campaign=blogged-getting-started-with-webpack-source-maps
======
setheron
Was hoping for a more in depth explanation of source maps.

~~~
abraham
"in depth" and "getting started with" are typically not compatible. The
audience I'm targeting with these blog posts are developers who are very new
to Webpack and JavaScript.

